
Ask HN: Has anyone tried using one of those posture-improving wearable devices? - pizza
I saw one on aliexpress for $4 and I&#x27;m wondering if this would be a cheap way to prevent or reverse back injury over time stemming from sitting at a computer.
======
Down_n_Out
I asked my physiotherapist this question, the answer was "no", better to do
exercises to strengthen your shoulder/back muscles. Start with low-impact
exercises if you're not used to it yet.

------
president
I've heard mixed reviews. The core of the issue is that it doesn't help you
strengthen weak muscles. Better to put some kinesio tape on your back to
remind you to correct your bad posture.

~~~
lamchob
How does kinesio tape help with weak muscles? Just correcting your posture
occasionally won't do any good in the long run, either. This might "pull you
into place" but no muscular strength is gained. If someone picks up a good
routine to strengthen their weak spots, an improved posture will appear soon
enough.

~~~
president
Sorry should have clarified. Some people use kinesio tape to remind them when
their posture has sagged forward. It doesn't really help with strengthening
anything but this is as opposed to posture corrector things that just forces
your body into place. As you mentioned, strength training is the main
requirement to fixing the core issue.

